# 1952 Girls 24" New World



## gkeep (Jun 3, 2018)

I rescued this one about 6-7 years ago from becoming scrap metal. Seem like someone rode it a fair amount but took good care of it. It's too bad it is only a 24". My daughter was not into riding back when it would have fit her size, wife says to small too...but I rode it around the block today (be better if I was a foot shorter). I'd like to find a mens with 26" rims this nice. It needs someone about 5' tall...


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 3, 2018)

Get a Sting Ray seat post and a set of bars and you're all set!   That's definitely a well preserved ride.


----------



## gkeep (Jun 5, 2018)

Funny you say that. I have a late 50's red and cream boys frame and I've been thinking it would make a nice stingray. I've got the bars, just need to scavenge a seat and sissy bar.


----------

